# Findlay res perch



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Anyone been doing the fall perch at the res......? Should be about time, last year as the weather got so cold you could hardly turn a reel, they really got going......any word....? HT


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

This has really been a dismal year for the perch so I wouldnt expect much , not like last year. They were hit hard and steady for a long period of time. I think they really need some time to rebound. If we take it easy on them there may actually be some catches through the ice this winter but even thats just a guess. Fostoria or one of the other area reservoirs may be a better choice since they recieve a lot less pressure than Findlay does. Unfortunately , what I think we are seeing at Findlay is the result of overharvesting them from what , in spite of it being a large reservoir , is just a small body of water. Nothing wrong with catching them and taking what you need but this is what happens when too many fisherman try to get as many as they possibly can , returning day after day.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah Yonder that about says it all. I've got a few, and a couple days more than a few, but it is not at all like last year. There has been no pattern to the bite either. The guys in the boats havn't done much better. Myself, I've only used redworms but others have used minows with limited results. Some nice 10 to 12.5 inchers have been caught but for the most part most are in the 7 to 9 inch range. I've fished both #1 and #2 and #1 having the smaller fish. The crappie have been few and far between, but alot of cigar size walleye have been caught and thrown back, although a few nice 17 inchers have been taken. The wind latly has been a big factor, a little breeze and boy is it cold! The docks are coming out one day next week.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I did far better this year than last year. Although i caught mine mid august on res 1 and they wern't as big as last season. I fished every day 2 weeks straight and took limits many of those days. I have plenty of perch until this time next year. I haven't been to either res since.

As far as walleye i caught a ton of them in the 6 to 8 inch range in the spring. Couple years from now the walleye fishing should be excellent!


----------



## eyeeatsem (Oct 30, 2010)

25 degrees and fog, no wind, no perch. Couldn't even find them on the fish finder. They may be in shallow water, I'll have to start looking there for em. Anyone have any ideas on where they went?

Next year those 12 inch walleye will be twice as large and twice as smart.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

No perch for me today either but 3 little walleye in about 20 minutes , they are biting like crazy. Another guy on the dock with me was catching a lot of them. Too small to keep but they are a lot of fun.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Sounds like they just are not there this season, you guys just stay in where it is warm, let the few that are left swim in peace....It will be way too cold this Saturday morning 
( mid 20's )......sleep in or go deer hunting, no way will those 13" perch even think about eating at daylight......HT


----------



## eyeeatsem (Oct 30, 2010)

3 weeks ago I caught 35, all nice size in 4hrs and marked lots of em. Looked like a few in 18-19 feet in NW corner, nothing in the usual 22 to 24 foot spots.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

They move around so much, it's here one day and there the next. I've had a few honey holes that lasted 3 or 4 days,, then nothing. Most had tiny crawdads in their bellys. Some have had eggs and some not.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

How has the fishing been as of late at Findlay #1 and the floating dock? Looking to go out Wednesday morning for some perch and maybe some walleye...


----------



## eyeeatsem (Oct 30, 2010)

8 and 9 inch. The only way I can catch any is to load up the hook with a gob of red worms and then jig the heck out of it. Missed more than I caught. Set it on the bottom and then pump it up and down 3 or 4 times and look for the tiny tug on the way down. Caught em at the north west corner, about 70 yards out from the tunnel in 19 to 20 ft.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

thinking of going out to Findlay tomorrow but don't want to make the drive if nothings hitting....are they hitting?


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Sad day for findlay fisherman......P&A bait and tackle the only place i know in the findlay area that sells minnows caught fire over the weekend. Where am i gonna get my bait for those perch now?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

walkerdog said:


> Sad day for findlay fisherman......P&A bait and tackle the only place i know in the findlay area that sells minnows caught fire over the weekend. Where am i gonna get my bait for those perch now?


"Alum Bait and Tackle" burned down also. Dang!


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lafferty's Bait Shop in Van Buren is still open. I believe the hours are 8:00 am to dark. I know she is closed one day during the week, not sure which one. It's a shame about P&A. I didn't see anything in the courier about it.


----------



## eyeeatsem (Oct 30, 2010)

She is open every day but tuesdays. Says business has been slow this year and may only be open on the week ends this winter. I buy my brown eggs there also.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Must call ahead, 419-299-3454. I was there Tuesday and she was out of minnows but was expecting to get more soon. I got hooks and sinkers and some awesome apple-butter.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Have been getting a few perch lately from shore with minnows on the bottom on #1. Most are 7" with a couple 9's. With the temps in the 30's and night time temps in the low 20's,,, it's over until ice time.


----------



## sunrise-limit (Dec 1, 2010)

i did good there before winter. caught perch. and walleyes. used crank baits. bandits and strike king sexy shad style. deep crankin' and shallow


----------

